# Difference between and Athearn & Broadway Limited



## Cantina00 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
My name is John, and I am sorry to raid your forum for information~~ I am really not a train guy~ I am part owner in a toy store in New Jersey that mainly sells Action Figure oriented items~

Anyhow I purchased a train collection and I have a couple of questions~

In this collection was a Athearn Challenger 4-6-6-4 Union Pacific #3958

and a 

Broadway Limited 

UP BIG BOY 4-8-8-4 #4020 also has 5020 on the box~

Well I think they may have been switched as it is obvious the Athearn is the wrong train~~

I have pictures::

Is there a way to indentify an Athearn train and a Broadway limited by looking at the trains?? Are their marking somehwere on the train?

If anyone can help.. Please do~~~ 

If any of you guys ever have a question about Action Figures I would be more than happy to help:

Thank you,
John


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

try looking on the underside of the body. if you move the trailing truck out of the way there may be a maker name cast into the plastic there.

also Athearn and Broadway did make both Locomotives styles. the road #'s are right on them. the Big Boy is not an athearn unless some one changed the # on it. they have road #'s 4005, 4012, 4014, 4018, 4019, 4021, 4023 available.

Both are worth good money. especially if they are DCC W/Sound


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

A Broadway Limited engine is the top of the line along side MTH when it comes to engines so it will have all the bell's and whistle's as it were. The Athearn is also a close behind competing company so it is also of high build quality but usually not as nicely detailed.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Cantina00 said:


> I have pictures


 Please post them. If you have pictures of bottom of them they would be the most help.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Union Pacific #5020 was a class TT-4 2-10-2 Santa Fe type locomotive built by Baldwin in 1920.
#4020 was a 4-8-8-4 Big Boy. It was the first locomotive of Class 2, built in 1944 by Alco. There were only 5 of this class built, #'s 4020-4024.
Union Pacific #3958 was a Class 4464-3 Challenger locomotive. It's wheel arrangement was 4-6-6-4. It was built by Alco in 1942.
And now you know.......... the REST of the story.
Good day!


----------



## Cantina00 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies~~ As i am going through This train collection, I se there are a couple more items switched up~ I am getting a crash course in Athearn and Broadway trains~

Bachmann's are fairly easy as they are marked on the bottom, I cannot believe that Athearn or Broadway Limited do not mark thier trains~

If anyone knows where the maker's mark is on Athearn or Broadway trains please let me know~

As soon as I have the trains in question together, I will post some pictures~

If there is a modern train expert in Southern New Jersey (Berlin Willamstown Area) on this board and wouldn't mind looking at them please let me know~

Like I said if any of you guys ever need any help with things I specialize in please let me know~~

Thank you,
John


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

John,
Just post a couple of pic's of anything in question and one of us on here will be able to tell you who made it. Those are both highly sot after engines, they will both bring a good price, an even better price if they are tested and have a good write up on them.


----------

